# Ice flasher



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So need some help gents. I'm finally getting a flasher for ice season this year. I'm thinking / leaning towards the fl12 ultra pack . Does anyone have pros and cons too look for in a unit? Or is vexilar not the way to go? I'm new to the flasher world and don't really know what to look for. Last question I have is, are they worth the money and do they indeed help put more fish on the ice. Info I have for ya is follows...
I fish mostly shallow lakes (no more that say 40ft)
I move a TON when I'm out.
I do fish out of a hut but mostly bucket hop
All various types of fish but mostly pan fish.
All types of lures but mostly spoons and raps
I use a clam plate with 4-5" blades.



GO

Tnks for ur input

Burgundy


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So need some help gents. I'm finally getting a flasher for ice season this year. I'm thinking / leaning towards the fl12 ultra pack . Does anyone have pros and cons too look for in a unit? Or is vexilar not the way to go? I'm new to the flasher world and don't really know what to look for. Last question I have is, are they worth the money and do they indeed help put more fish on the ice. Info I have for ya is follows...
> I fish mostly shallow lakes (no more that say 40ft)
> I move a TON when I'm out.
> I do fish out of a hut but mostly bucket hop
> ...


First off let me say you will get a lot of different responses to your question. I can tell you for a fact that a sonar will indeed put more fish on the ice. There are lots of times fish a suspended and that is easy to see with a sonar, or you will discover that working individual fish while watching their response works great. I have been using one since about 1990 or so on the ice.

Ok, I was a long time vexilar user (fl-8) but now use a lowrance elite-4. I recommend an "graph" type sonar, not a flasher. I hate to say that because I was such a huge advocate of the vex units, but they are old technology and you get way more features for your buck with the new units. And you do not have to drop hundreds of dollars to get one to suit your needs.

I haven't felt the need to buy or use anything other than the elite-4. Lot's of guys like bigger screens but I don't really know why, it just shows more past history, not whats going on at the moment. And don't let anyone tell you there is a lag time in a graph vs. a flasher, not true. Feel free to pm with any questions, or ask Sfw1960, he is an expert on sonars.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well hmmm, I just bought a new sot kayak and using a sonar could be used on ice AND on the yak.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup your going to get 200 response's just go a vexilar fl8 and use it if you don't like it then sell it and buy another one..I've had the fl-8 through the fl28 and I recommend just an fl-8 for any place in Michigan.goodluck


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well hmmm, I just bought a new sot kayak and using a sonar could be used on ice AND on the yak.


Yup, I mounted my elite-4 this year on the front of my1648 alumacraft. I also have an elite-5 that sees double duty, use it on my boat in summer, and on my quad in winter to navigate with.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Forget the flasher (flashers are outdated technology on a par with the 8-track) and get a graph.
Superior technology at a lower price, and you can use it in the summer on a boat.
It's win-win-win.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been using an old humminbird sonar for a little while now and it defiantly helps put fish on the ice. I was surprised how many times fish were suspended and I miss them only fishing the bottom 5 feet or so. I finally bought a flasher this year. Ice-35. Hopefully i like it. I really like the bigger dial. After using a vexilar fl8 last season a couple times. I personally like the look of a flasker better when sitting on the ice. If I used a quad or sled to get around I would probably have a GPS sonar for navigation and carry a transducer for a backup if the flasher ever died. 

If you decide to go sonar cabelas has some good deals tomorrow.


----------



## Perchlips (Sep 8, 2011)

You will definitely put more fish on the ice with a flasher or graph. That said if you have a kayak get a graph and use it for both. I have been using a graph as double duty for several years now. This year it will also be used for gps on the quad. Graph is a lot more versatile.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have used both graphs and flashers for years. I could get by with either except for jigging gills in water less than 20 feet, here I am all flasher. I use a vexilar fl28 and the guy I fish with has a Marcum lx5 and we both feel they are very comparable. The vex has the digital depth reading that is nice. I gave my 20 yr old vex fl8 to my grandson and it's still catching fish. I believe the durability of the vexilar is tops.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

plugger said:


> I have used both graphs and flashers for years. I could get by with either except for jigging gills in water less than 20 feet, here I am all flasher. I use a vexilar fl28 and the guy I fish with has a Marcum lx5 and we both feel they are very comparable. The vex has the digital depth reading that is nice. I gave my 20 yr old vex fl8 to my grandson and it's still catching fish. I believe the durability of the vexilar is tops.


nice, I lost all my fishing stuff in a fire this summer, and the first fish finder I got was a fl-8 because I really did use it more than my lowrance graph and was better for run n gun type. that said my graph was better for me with ZOOM on bottom and caught cats better and anything hugging bottom. I do have 2 -elite five graphs and may just look for the ice conversion if they make it?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

jacktownhooker said:


> nice, I lost all my fishing stuff in a fire this summer, and the first fish finder I got was a fl-8 because I really did use it more than my lowrance graph and was better for run n gun type. that said my graph was better for me with ZOOM on bottom and caught cats better and anything hugging bottom. I do have 2 -elite five graphs and may just look for the ice conversion if they make it?


 Here is an ice pack that says it works with an elite. I bought an ice pack for my hds but wI preferred the flasher for gills.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowr...gclid=CLHdxtDvw9ACFQYdaQodBwgDeQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I fell for all the hype on flashers and had an FL8 for years and basically hated it and when the opportunity to buy an elite 4 came along I couldn't do so fast enough. Don't know why I waited so long, using something I wasn't happy with.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have had a fl 8 prolly for 15 years now . It is all the technology that I need, I don't need to see structure, drop offs, under water mtns. water temp , I need to see fish, and my bait, the top and the bottom in that order. I do not want to look at a graph, and try to read it as I would some beeping machine in ICU. I was glad to read that you move a lot,, because you will.. My buddies actually laugh at me, as I zoom around my circle of holes, but then want to share fish at the end. They set up their stuff, and I mean set up as if they were camping. When I bought mine my buddy said by the cheapest one, cause basically, you are going to be jerking fish out of 6-10 ft of water. good luck


----------



## Another Fisherman (Jan 17, 2010)

I too prefer a graph over a flasher. I'm still using a lowrance x67c and also have a fl-18 for when my dad goes with. To much interference with 2 lowrance units close together. You tube has videos of both in action. That's what I did to decide what to choose from. But either will show you fish


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Another Fisherman said:


> I too prefer a graph over a flasher. I'm still using a lowrance x67c and also have a fl-18 for when my dad goes with. To much interference with 2 lowrance units close together. You tube has videos of both in action. That's what I did to decide what to choose from. But either will show you fish


To me that is the best of both worlds , have both, in case of battery failure or malfunction or a buddy fishing or just because you can


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

t


plugger said:


> Here is an ice pack that says it works with an elite. I bought an ice pack for my hds but wI preferred the flasher for gills.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowr...gclid=CLHdxtDvw9ACFQYdaQodBwgDeQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


thanks ill go see if cable plugs work for either one


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

The Vexilar is a good choice and any flasher or gragh will help you put more fish on the ice. Vexilar fl8 and fl12 are the same unit only the fl12 has the flat face. As far as the pack, you have 3 options. Genz ( blue box), Pro, and Ultra. IMO I would go with the FL18 or FL22 Pro pack before the fl12 or fl8 Ultra pack. The reason I think you'll be happy when your perch fishing and you can zoom in on the bottom 6ft. I also like the pro or ultra pack because they can fit in the 5 gal pail for hole hoping. 

I have had the fl8se and it was a fine flawless unit. I walleye and perch fish mostly so I upgraded to the Vexilar flx28 and it has all the bells and whistles for a flasher. A couple years later I came across a steal on the Marcum LX7 and it's by far my favorite due to the customization. However when hole hoping I prefer the vexilar just because it packs light and in my 6 gal bucket. 

Really it comes down to personal preferences and budget. I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever manufacturer and model you choose.


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

This always turns into a personal preference debate. Watch videos on both styles and different models. I did a bunch of research myself on the different technologies and my preference still lies with flashers. Sure the technology has been around for many years, but it still works and I still put a lot of fish on the ice. Whether graph or flasher, it is a tool. To become more efficient with a tool, you must have practice!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I went to cabelas and got the elite-3 ice machine for 179$ comes with battery case and 2nd transducer with suction cup for summer, I know not as nice but was going to cost as much for conversion of elite 5 hd and got a deal on clam kenai for 174$ so that and 8 rod reel combo and some tackle worked


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im not sure if anyone has brought it up or not but the Lowrance has graph mode (my preference) and a flasher for those who prefer it. You can change between the two with a push of a button. Even GPS options for $300 or less. So factoring in all that it made an easy decision for me.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Josh R said:


> If you want the easiest finder to setup buy flasher.....is you wanna mess around going into different pages and tweaking settings instead of fishing buy a graph
> Turn the vex on, turn sensitivity at zero and fish


Not really Josh, once you get your settings the way you want them, there is very little messing with them on a daily basis. I was a vex die hard, and now much prefer my elite-4 to my vex.


----------



## upperhand (Mar 27, 2015)

I purchased a elite 4x chirp last year and will never use a conventional flasher again. I can tell you exactly what's underneath me and tell within a few inches how large/small it is. The separation on it is amazing. There is no lag, and I bought a skimmer for it and fished with it in the yak all summer. Also my battery lasts about two full days of fishing on a full charge. I am thinking about purchasing a second battery so if I go on a trip I don't need to worry about charging. I don't use the flasher mode just the regular graph and it is easier on my eyes during low light.


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Josh R said:


> As far as outdated technology aspect, why fix something that works absolutely perfect?


So I take it you still have a flip phone lol


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

angry angler said:


> So I take it you still have a flip phone lol


Ha! They didn't have any when I got this phone!
They're simple, fish comes in and it marks it. Does the newer fancy technology of the graph make the fish bite more often?


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

msfcarp said:


> Not really Josh, once you get your settings the way you want them, there is very little messing with them on a daily basis. I was a vex die hard, and now much prefer my elite-4 to my vex.


I tried 3 different days with a graph it I couldn't stand it, too each their own. I have 2 vexs won't fish without them either, tho last year the battery failed and that really sucked having to go back old school and fish without a finder


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Josh R said:


> Ha! They didn't have any when I got this phone!
> They're simple, fish comes in and it marks it. Does the newer fancy technology of the graph make the fish bite more often?



History, jig cadence and target separation are superior. My old x67 just by setting the uppers and lowers and a 4 X zoom will zoom in to just 18 inches which helps find fish in the weeds or really separate two fish that often show as one. Also this very detailed zoom can be seen anywhere in the water column you want. All from a unit I purchased for 250 bucks years ago. How much vexilar can you get for 250? And if ya want to take a ride back to the 60s just go to flasher mode. Flashers break too I had to share a shanty with another member of this site because he refused to fish blind while his vex was in the shop. The prices of the new flashers are crazy and they haven't came very far since the old fish locator Imo lol. Another thing with graphs is gps chart plotting and lake maps for still cheaper than most vexilars. I used to have a fl18 as well and after overpaying like crazy for it I heard about it from the mrs when it went for sale as soon as I seen my buddies graph.  I do like your phone charger mod tho. Beats my portable charger.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You know AA - as much as I have tried, the stupid vex takes _forever _to get a GPS fix and I can't find the dang map card slot so I can't just walk up to "my spot" drill, and fish!!!

:mischeif: :lol: :mischeif:

With the 688ci HD DI's 640 vertical pixels, and up to 8X zoom ..... Well ~
Target separation @ 455Khz absolutely rocks, and the 800KHz DI on my new old standby is unreal!

:cheeky-sm


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

sfw1960 said:


> You know AA - as much as I have tried, the stupid vex takes _forever _to get a GPS fix and I can't find the dang map card slot so I can't just walk up to "my spot" drill, and fish!!!
> 
> :mischeif: :lol: :mischeif:
> 
> ...



My biggest problem is figuring how to mount my helix 10 on my sled!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

angry angler said:


> My biggest problem is figuring how to mount my helix 10 on my sled!


LOL!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I can shut off the SI & use a 200/83KHz dual beam XDCR (Sonar/transducer selection menu) on this, but I can't fit it in a 6 gallon bucket like the 688DI....


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Ran some structure scan on the bay and actually found the real contours not the ones the maps say that are there. Going to help thru the ice for sure. Auto chart live ain't no joke. Just running the side scan and finding a brush pile. Slide the cursor over a bam way point easy peesy


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

My x67 is the my last low rance unit I will own. Switched over to all birds. Just cannot let the 67 go been a fantastic unit.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yep - the '67 sure was a fine machine.

Been 10 years since I owned on of them Lowrance - but after 25 years, you got the same thing...

They are bringin' it with the new 9 & 12 Ti's, but they still don't fix 'em. 

My best buddy's selling my 1st 'Bird - the 787c2 is now _over _10 years old (going STRONG) and a Helix 9 SI is taking it's place.

Speaking of ACL, did you see the new features with the v 1.35 S/W release ??

It's got a few bugs, but ain't stoppin' me from the cool new ACL features & new panel views! :evilsmile

Scope it out!

http://www.humminbird.com/Category/Support/FAQ/1-350/

:coolgleam

(The "old" Gen1 units won't do Mega SI, but IDC!)


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Making the switch to the darkside this year. Cant wait to try out my helix.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> I can shut off the SI & use a 200/83KHz dual beam XDCR (Sonar/transducer selection menu) on this, but I can't fit it in a 6 gallon bucket like the 688DI....


Dude I'm gonna start picking through your trash. You got so many fish finders I'm bound to find a few now and then!!!


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Its all personal preference, I think hummingbird got it right with there ice series flashers. Long battery life, bigger flasher dial, zoom and the pricing is affordable.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Dude I'm gonna start picking through your trash. You got so many fish finders I'm bound to find a few now and then!!!


I have another 688DI that's trash, it "had" just a bad back light until I tore it apart.....

:lol: :irked:

Bought it from a guy in GA. for the XDCR & mount - it's around $200 to fix the head unit.

What's it worth to you ?!?!?

:evilsmile :mischeif:

LOL!


----------



## mf2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dude I bought a vexlair 10 years ago. It still picks up my split shot at 20 ft. The battery was replaced last year.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

angry angler said:


> My biggest problem is figuring how to mount my helix 10 on my sled!


Not hard mounted an elite 7 to my side by side...


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Temporary mount for the weekend


----------



## Spacepuppy (Apr 27, 2013)

droptine989 said:


> Temporary mount for the weekend


You ever use one all winter? From what I understand most lcd's are only supposed to be good to 10 deg F before you can freeze or crack the screen.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Spacepuppy said:


> You ever use one all winter? From what I understand most lcd's are only supposed to be good to 10 deg F before you can freeze or crack the screen.



First year using one, but I do keep my shanty warm enough to fish in bibs and no shirt lol


----------



## dachief (Feb 20, 2010)

Love my x67c, no problems with mine!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

My helix has either 200 or 83 kHz, which should I be using through the ice. Trying to shorten the learning curve here


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

droptine989 said:


> My helix has either 200 or 83 kHz, which should I be using through the ice. Trying to shorten the learning curve here


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

That's all I needed thanks


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I just bought my first vex. A used fl12...
Now that I have one, I'll now need a bucket to carry it in. ( I liked my old 40 yr old box)
Now will the bucket be too heavy to carry slung over my shoulder? Should I get a sled and just pull everything? ( God I ate the sound of them being bragged across bare ice)
My buddy says I need to dump my old carhardts & buy a new $400 suit.
Heck, the old suits only about 12 yrs old, still new.
I need to put it on this weekend & see if it shrank some more during the summer


----------



## Spacepuppy (Apr 27, 2013)

jimbo said:


> I just bought my first vex. A used fl12...
> Now that I have one, I'll now need a bucket to carry it in. ( I liked my old 40 yr old box)
> Now will the bucket be too heavy to carry slung over my shoulder? Should I get a sled and just pull everything? ( God I ate the sound of them being bragged across bare ice)
> My buddy says I need to dump my old carhardts & buy a new $400 suit.
> ...


I used to rock my carhardts all winter too, and this year I bought Arctix bibs and coat for about $130 on Amazon. Its not as well made as Clam or other high dollar outfits but it is warm, lots of pockets, fits well, insulated and water proof, but you gotta know the plastic bits are cheap and will break, which I can live with to save me $400 on something that I will use 20 times a winter. As far as the flasher goes get a carrying case with a handle and your good to go.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Spacepuppy said:


> You ever use one all winter? From what I understand most lcd's are only supposed to be good to 10 deg F before you can freeze or crack the screen.


That's about as big a misconception as there is "lagtime" in a LCD sonar. No, the screens don't freeze and crack lol.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Spacepuppy said:


> . As far as the flasher goes get a carrying case with a handle and your good to go.


it came with the case. I've just never thought of myself as the kind of guy that would ever use one. 
My biggest improvements over the last 40 yrs has been tungsten jigs, finer spring bobber, & a 6' innerflo rod.
Now I'm "high tech" with an 8 yr old vex.
not sure how i'll like the change


----------



## Spacepuppy (Apr 27, 2013)

msfcarp said:


> That's about as big a misconception as there is "lagtime" in a LCD sonar. No, the screens don't freeze and crack lol.


Says right in the Lowrance owners manual not to use it under 5 deg F but I have always heard 10 deg F until I read your post and did some research on the Lowrance website, not trying to argue but it is printed in their own material.
http://support.lowrance.com/system/...ZONE_OFFSET=&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=3944


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't think they'll freeze and crack but they do act a little different.


----------



## mf2 (Apr 11, 2012)

jimbo said:


> I just bought my first vex. A used fl12...
> Now that I have one, I'll now need a bucket to carry it in. ( I liked my old 40 yr old box)
> Now will the bucket be too heavy to carry slung over my shoulder? Should I get a sled and just pull everything? ( God I ate the sound of them being bragged across bare ice)
> My buddy says I need to dump my old carhardts & buy a new $400 suit.
> ...


No you don't need all of that other stuff, but you should probably look into getting a new iphone with the Vexlair app. This will allow you to remotely monitor the vexlair from any where, and should increase your over all catch rate. Also, you can then connect your automated jigging rods to a Bluetooth transmitter/receiver, this can then be routed


----------



## mf2 (Apr 11, 2012)

mf2 said:


> No you don't need all of that other stuff, but you should probably look into getting a new iphone with the Vexlair app. This will allow you to remotely monitor the vexlair from any where, and should increase your over all catch rate. Also, you can then connect your automated jigging rods to a Bluetooth transmitter/receiver, this can then be routed


back to the iphone, enabling you to take full advantage of the vexlair app. The most exciting part about all of this is that you could then connect it all back to your new GMC denali, which will then mean that you don't ever have to get out on the ice.


----------



## mf2 (Apr 11, 2012)

mf2 said:


> back to the iphone, enabling you to take full advantage of the vexlair app. The most exciting part about all of this is that you could then connect it all back to your new GMC denali, which will then mean that you don't ever have to get out on the ice.


You can't put a price tag on bluegill catch efficiency.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I like my new marcum lx6, flasher, graph and zoom in 1 screen. Now if could just figure out how to update it. I might just take it to Frank's and see if they can do it!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

mf2 said:


> No you don't need all of that other stuff, but you should probably look into getting a new iphone with the Vexlair app. This will allow you to remotely monitor the vexlair from any where, and should increase your over all catch rate. Also, you can then connect your automated jigging rods to a Bluetooth transmitter/receiver, this can then be routed


HEYYY!
I'm digging what you're chirpin'.
wife says I'll have to wait awhile.
under the ice trolling sub is first on my list


----------



## mihunte (Nov 23, 2014)

Has anyone had experience or input on the Garmin striker series for ice fishing? Seems like a great value


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Spacepuppy said:


> Says right in the Lowrance owners manual not to use it under 5 deg F but I have always heard 10 deg F until I read your post and did some research on the Lowrance website, not trying to argue but it is printed in their own material.
> http://support.lowrance.com/system/...ZONE_OFFSET=&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=3944


Hey whatever, I have used my elite 4 in below zero conditions, like -14 with no ill effects.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

jimbo said:


> it came with the case. I've just never thought of myself as the kind of guy that would ever use one.
> My biggest improvements over the last 40 yrs has been tungsten jigs, finer spring bobber, & a 6' innerflo rod.
> Now I'm "high tech" with an 8 yr old vex.
> not sure how i'll like the change


I guarantee you will wish you bought one years ago once you use it for a bit.


----------

